# The stars at night - are big and bright...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Deep in the heart of Texas.










Spent four days at Garner State Park like we did last year. Needed to get away from the house and work. You never realize how stressed you are until you take a few days off and the older I get the more vacations become a need as opposed to a perk, but I digress.

One thing I really wanted to work on was my astrophotography. Last year I tried long exposures and they just didn't work due to noise and light pollution. I had learned that lesson at home, but with their dark skies I thought I could make it work - I was wrong.

This year was going to be different...or so I thought. Unfortunately we managed to book our trip right smack on top of a full moon. When it finally did rise late enough - clouds became an issue in early evening (every night including this shot).

It took me awhile to muddle though CS3 remembering stacks, smart objects etc but I finally got through it. I like it because it was technically challenging and the park activity such as kids running with flashlights created some interesting color and patterns. The finished product was only a little less than an hour of shots, about 100 in all at 30secs / f4 ISO200.

Guess I made the most of it, but I definitely left alot on the table. Hope You like it

:texasflag


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Funny you should bring this up. I have been reading a lot of material on astrophotography lately, and have been inching to get out to BBSP and give what I have read a shot.
Seems there are Light Pollution filters that help, but they are quite pricey for a quality one. Another thing is taking a dark shot every so often, not quite sure how it works but it is suppost to help in keeping the skys dark.

Love star trails, and this one with the kids and flashlights is interesting.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

That is so cool. I have often wanted to try this technique. I will be going to New Mexico in the spring. Maybe I can give it a try then.

What lense did you use? I have my eye on a fisheye lense for 360x180 panos and will purchase one soon. 

Great image Rusty.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice work regardless all the little problems. The flashlight effect gives it a really cool effect.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cool shot! We wanted to back out there again this year too but just couldn't get away from work to do it. I've given up on getting a real vacation for awhile. Just sold the 5th last week.. I'm loving the move to Midland but the job is killing me.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Sorry my follow-up hasn't been timely - I had some events going on at the house (more on that later). This was shot with my Tokina 12-24 @ 12mm. I only wish the clounds hadn't rolled in to it would have filled out the dead space a bit. 

Was was very happy that thermal noise seemed to be minimal. I did use black frame subtraction to help remove the noise. 

Hang in there Arlon...years almost over and there's always the promise of the new one.


----------

